# Was ist mir da den zugeschwommen?



## CoolNiro (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo Koi Freunde,

heute hab ich 6 Koi geschenkt bekommen. Zuvor
haben Sie ca. ein Jahr in einem 250 Liter Auarium
verbracht. Da konnte ich nicht nein sagen. 

Alle 6 machen einen guten Eindruck und sehen
soweit das meine Fischerfahrung zuläßt äuserlich
gesund aus. 

Im Moment dürften die 6 Paddler meinen Teich noch
ok finden (Bin insgeheim natürlich schon am Planen)
von Teich # 6, mein  braucht noch
überzeugen, aber ich glaube das schaffen die 6
neuen Mitbewohner ganz alleine mit Ihrem Blick.

Falls nicht geb ich die "Burschen" ab in bessere
Hände. Aus dem AQ sind sie zumindest erst mal
raus 

Vielleicht kann mir ja anhand der Bilder jemand
sagen, was für Varianten mir da zugeschwommen
sind. Infos hab ich nur in soweit, daß alle vor
gut einem Jahr bei Kölle gekauft wurden und
einen grünen Zettel (Impfschein? Zertifikat?)
hatten der nicht mehr existent ist.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was ist mir da den zugeschwommen?*

[OT]Deine Filme sind klasse, aber Deine Fotos [/OT]


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was ist mir da den zugeschwommen?*

@Elschen   Ich denke mit einer blauen Wanne wären die Bilder OK

Ich tippe:
2x Tancho Showa oder Tancho Sanke
1x Tancho
1x Orange Ogon
1x Kohaku
1x Matsuba ???

Durchweg alle schön so wie man es erkennen kann

Wer was ist weiß du Andy, oder ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was ist mir da den zugeschwommen?*

Hi Andy,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinen neuen Lieblingen 

stell doch mal nen sonnenschirm auf und beschatte, dann werden die kleinen gut erkennbar sein. wenn du magst kannst du ja das foto noch bearbeiten und kleine zahlen für die fischies darstellen


----------



## CoolNiro (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was ist mir da den zugeschwommen?*

Hallo Christine,

das musste schnell gehn mit den Bildern,
das fangen im Aquarium und die Autofahrt
war schon genug Stress für die kleinen 

Hallo Uwe,

vielen Dank, ja, das weiß ich wer welcher ist.
Kann man anhand der Bilder sagen ob das
japaner, israelis oder sonst was sind?

Hallo Ralf,

danke für den Tip, aber das erspare ich den kleinen
vorerst. Fotogelegenheit gibts dann nach dem 
Eigewöhnen beim aus der Hand fressen :hai

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was ist mir da den zugeschwommen?*

Nee Andy,
das kann man echt nicht. Und wohl auch in 2 Jahren nicht.


----------



## CoolNiro (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was ist mir da den zugeschwommen?*

Macht ja nix, hauptsache denen gehts 
jetzt als Bayern gut 

Noch eine wichtige Frage, soll ich die
Krebsscheren lieber umsiedeln. Alle
anderen Fische haben damit kein
Problem, aber bei den Kois liest
man Sachen? 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was ist mir da den zugeschwommen?*

Brauchst du normal nicht, aber ich hab meine damals aus dem Teich geworfen weil sich ein Koi dadurch ein Auge verletzt hat, dass habe ich gesehen. Ob das ein Einzelfall war ?


----------



## Dodi (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was ist mir da den zugeschwommen?*

Hallo Andy,

Glückwunsch zu Deinen schönen Koi! 

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit den Kameraden...


----------



## CoolNiro (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was ist mir da den zugeschwommen?*

Danke Dodi 

Die ersten gehen schon auf Erkundung und
ich glaube denen gefällts 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was ist mir da den zugeschwommen?*

Nachtrag 23.00 Uhr:

die Rasselbande hat sich Ihren Schlafplatz 
unter der Seerose gesucht. Die erste Nacht 
in Ihrem Leben im Freien. So wie die kuscheln
schaffen die das 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Aristocat (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was ist mir da den zugeschwommen?*

Hallo Andy!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesen Schönheiten! Ich hoffe Du hast den Vorbesitzer erschlagen! 6 Koi´s in 250 Liter ist ein absolutes no go!!!!
LG
Andrea


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was ist mir da den zugeschwommen?*

Hallo Andrea,

der Vorbesitzer kann nix dafür, der hat auch nur versucht
die Kois zu retten. Das "No Go" ist der Kölle Verkäufer, der
6 Kois an die Kinder von seinem Nachbar verkauft hat, für
ein noch viel kleineres Becken. Als er die Fische dort raus
hat lagen schon alle mehr oder weniger auf der Seite. Er
hat Sie im AQ mühevoll wieder aufgepeppelt  um Sie
jetzt an jemand mit Teich weiterzugeben.

Die erste Nacht haben alle super überstanden, wir haben
schon gefrühstückt 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Aristocat (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was ist mir da den zugeschwommen?*

Hallo Andy!
Na dann erschlagt ihr gemeinsam den Kölleverkäufer!! Wenn´s nicht zu weit ist komm ich mitspielen!
Freut mich zu lesen, dass das Frühstück geschmeckt hat!
LG
Andrea


----------



## CoolNiro (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was ist mir da den zugeschwommen?*

Hallo Andrea,

hab den Herrn mit dem Vorfall konfrontiert.

Das Ergebnis:

1. Eine Entschuldigung und das er da wohl etwas falsch
verstanden hat, sonst hätte er die Fische nie an die
Kinder verkauft.

2. Eine Dose Tetra Koi Sticks für umsonst.

Vielleicht macht er das in Zukunft anders.

Gruß
Andy


----------

